# Ending therapy



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

I have 5 more sessions left before I assume I will be finishing with my psychologist (because I will run out of subsidised sessions). I am already worrying about finishing. I was worried at the start about becoming dependant/attached because I know I am the sort of person to do so. Now I am getting scared about finishing. I don't really know what happens at the end, and I am afraid to bring it up because I don't want to look so needy. I feel bad about going in the first place because I feel self-indulgent and selfish. I am thinking of spreading my sessions out now, because I just can't bare the thought of knowing that I'm not going back, and I'm on my own. 

Anyone want to share ideas or experiences re: finishing therapy? What usually happens? How did you manage it?


----------



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

Stop Staring said:


> Is the therapy helping you in any way right now? I have been through alot of therapy, and here I am in this forum. I have not found the right therapist I guess. For me, I mostly know how and why I have S.A, but knowing doesn't helpme any. As for the coping skills, self talk to myself and relaxation techniques do not help much, cause I can tell myself anything, but, believing it is another story. If that makes any sense.


Argh! I don't even know. I suppose that's the other reason I feel bad about it. Like, I think it has been helpful but I don't know how much I have really improved. But I have learnt a lot about myself and the reasons I do things. But yeah, I haven't found the techniques that helpful because I just can't seem to do them. I think I just don't want to lose that comfort of knowing that in two weeks time I can sit down and talk through a whole bunch of stuff. So it's all a bit selfish of me.


----------



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Tony - you've always got such good ideas! I will look up that Zig Ziglar guy  I will also make an attempt to speak to my psychologist about this (don't know if I can actually print this and take it though - that's a bit too scary!!). Gee, I hope I can provide some assistance to you one day. But you sound like you just have things under control! Go you!


----------



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

tony0306 said:


> To print, use copy and paste to a word document. If you want help, you have to not be scared of the person that might be able to help you, your doc. Full disclosure to your doc will usually bring quickest results, even if they are embarassing. This should not be embarassing, you only feel embarassed because of the condition you are going to see the doc for. Overcome that so you can get benefit as a result.


Wow that's quite a powerful thing to say - of course that's the reason I'm scared to disclose things! I hadn't thought of that before. Makes more sense now.

LOL, I know how to copy and paste, but I have a thing about pulling out bits of paper and reading them in sessions. I find it way too scary. I think I will set that as a goal for this session - I'll read something to her. And you can hold me to it!! 

Thanks again


----------

